

Multimedia C++ library SFML 2.0 has been released - eXpl0it3r
http://www.sfml-dev.org/

======
axusgrad
It's an easy library to get into. I was able to play around with basic OpenGL,
and the program was cross-platform without needing any #ifdef statements.
What's amazing to me is how Laurent basically writes it and runs the website
by himself (as far as I can tell).

